# What's the smallest pony stable?



## H's mum (29 December 2009)

How small could the smallest pony stable reasonably be? (for an 11hh welshie and a 10hh shetland)
What size stable are your horses/ponies in?
Thanks
Kate x


----------



## Bowen4Horses (29 December 2009)

my shetland is in a 12x12... but... he's pretty lost in there sometimes. i'm sure people will say differently... but i reckon he could go in a 10x8. certainly a 10x10.


----------



## Enfys (29 December 2009)

I used to keep my 11.2 Welshie at home in an 8 x 8 overnight for shows etc. Never did him any harm. I wouldn't have any hesitation about stabling an under 12h pony in an 8 x 8. 

I wonder, is there some sort of equation, height x length = minium stable size?
Or just plain common sense.

My stalls are 10 x 11 and I have had a 17h Belgian in there, not by choice, but he managed. 10 x 11 is considered quite acceptable for 16h horses over here. My minis share one of this size quite happily.


----------



## Rowreach (29 December 2009)

The standard sizes are just that, a standard size  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I've always felt that as long as the horse is happy it doesn't really matter (within reason of course).  My stables (formerly bull pens) range in size from 9x15 to 15x20, and my foals are currently sharing a 30x18 pen.  My small ponies are perfectly happy in 8x8s but they tend only to be in those when I have a full yard, otherwise they are in bigger ones simply because it's more convenient for me to have them closer to the others.  I have biggish horses in the 9x15s and they are fine


----------



## LEC (29 December 2009)

Friends show ponies are perfectly happy in 8 x 10 and they are about 11hh. Its a long and complicated story but basically they have been designed to be that small to stop them being used/borrowed by a mad aunt who has horses!


----------



## rascal (29 December 2009)

Where we keep ours theres a Sh*tland (goes under fnces and steals my horses feeds then turnes his bum on us if we dare to chase him off!!) and his stable is about 10ft long but only just as wide as he is long! Only just enough room to turn around. I think its a bit cruel really. He is in it from about 5pm poor thing.


----------



## *hic* (29 December 2009)

My 12hh Section A is in a stable that's just less than 7' wide by 15' long with a ceiling height of 6'. She absolutely adores it in there - her normal stable is 11' x 13' but this one is 12" brickwork, roof is 4" timbers with a galvanised topping, it has plenty of windows and it is SNUGGY. It's by far the warmest stable we have and it has an interesting view for her of my next-door neighbour's horses and an appropriate height door. 

She is able to lie down and roll in there and although I don't usually put her in it as she's usually accompanying something else so is in our "twin" stable she really seems pleased to be in the little stable.


----------



## charlimouse (29 December 2009)

At a yard where i was a student the pony boxes were 6x8ft! They were so small the ponies could barely turn round or lay down, plus they lived in, it was pretty cruel really. They also had really low ceilings, and no light. it was awful, there ponies wernt shetlands either they ranged from 11hh - 13.2hh!!!!


----------



## rara007 (29 December 2009)

Our little ones have little stables. Section A foal- 11Xa doors width basically, slightly wider at back. Shetland- 2 doors wide, a gate long, and Brook- 13hh section B not much bigger.

TBH, the B's are all used to being stalled, and at shows still are so it isn't a problem.


----------



## Janah (29 December 2009)

Both of mine are in 12 x 12' stables as they were purpose built, the stables, not the ponies. (I would have had 14 x 14' if I could have afforded it).  Ponies are 14.2hh and 12.hh.  I think the more room the better for any animal.  If they have to stay in for any reason, at least they can move around their stables and lie down and roll if they want in reasonable comfort.  The 12hh has a rubber covered chain across her doorway 24/7, instead of being shut right in.  The 14.2hh has a chain across his in the summer months when they come in out of the hot sun and flies.  

I think you can keep small ponies in smaller stables but, I would draw the line at 10 x 10'

Jane


----------



## Aoibhin (29 December 2009)

my two share a 10x8 overnight, although they also have run of the small yard area too. the dartmoor has a resperotry deseise that is made worse by being kept shut in but cant live out due to laminitis (aukward old git he is) i have only shut them in for half an hour together &amp; they just laid down &amp; went to sleep.


----------

